# Adeus



## cheshire

I read that "Adeus!" is used just as casually as "Adios" in Spanish to mean "See you again." I think "Adeus" is like Italian "Addio" also.

In that book it also noted that Brazilian Portuguese avoids "Adeus" since it reminds them of eternal parting.

Is all of these true?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I am no native Portuguese, so I cannot give you a reliable answer; however, let me point out that both Spanish and Catalan use *Adiós* and *Adéu* in every day language whereas *Addìo* or *Adieu*, in Italian and French respectively, are used as farewells and have a sad tinge to them.

It could very well be that the same happens with *Adeus* in Brazil. Is the same in Portugal?


----------



## Vanda

Girls, you can read more about adeus here. 
And a related subject.


----------



## mcazado

cheshire said:


> I read that "Adeus!" is used just as casually as "Adios" in Spanish to mean "See you again." I think "Adeus" is like Italian "Addio" also.
> 
> In that book it also noted that Brazilian Portuguese avoids "Adeus" since it reminds them of eternal parting.
> 
> Is all of these true?


 
Adeus is too formal and it means that I am never going to see you again. So as nobody knows the future, adeus is almost never used anylonger.

We use Tchau, Até Breve, Até Logo, Valeu (a slang)...


----------



## cheshire

Muito obrigada pelos todos!


----------



## Outsider

cheshire said:


> Muito obrigada a todos!


----------



## cheshire

Muito obrigada a ti, Outsider.


----------



## braziliangirl

Hello Cheshire!

I am a portuguese speaker from Brazil and yes, indeed, we dont use the word "Adeus" very often beacuse it definitely reminds us of eternal parting.
It's like if you were never going to see that person again. So, unless you dont want to see that person again you can say "Adeus". 
"tchau" is a better word to say than "Adeus"
Good question! hope my answer helped a little.


----------



## spielenschach

*Adeus* quer dizer até sempre, até nunca mais. O “adeus” à virgem que vai para o céu e não volta. O adeus a uma pessoa querida que não volta mais.
Depois a palavra adeus passou a ter conotações de tal modo que é vulgar dizer – se o último adeus. Se é o último é porque anteriormente houve mais, nesse caso o seu significado será até à próxima vez que nos vejamos, em princípio espaçada, mas a palavra continuou a vulgarizar-se, de tal modo que a empregamos com o sentido de até à próxima vez, até logo, e até como saudação “adeus” (olá).
Mas as conotações continuam como por exemplo a da ideia da braziliangirl de dizer “adeus” a uma pessoa que se não quer ver mais, evidentemente com entoação apropriada.
Também “ora adeus” é outra conotação, que significa “afinal, nada como se esperava”, ou “afinal tudo estragado”. Enfim as línguas são assim, vão sempre surgindo mais conotações ao longo do tempo…

Saúde


*Adeus *means till never more. The “adeus” to the Virgin that goes to sky and she returns never more.
Afterwards, the word “adeus” began to have connotations so that it is usual to say the last “adeus”. If it is the last, sure it is because there was others, so the meaning is till next time that we see us, I think a lot of time after, but the word went on to become trivial, so that we employ it with the sense till next time, see you soon, and even as a salut (hello).
But the connotations continue as for example the one of the idea of braziliangirl of saying “adeus” to someone we won’t see anymore, naturally with appropriate intonation.
“Ora adeus” is another connotation that means, “at the end nothing as we were hoping” or “at the end” everything spoiled. Finally the languages are like that, more connotations are coming through the time…


Saúde


----------



## gwez1

Would a native speaker please comment on the most frequent and casual way of saying good bye?  "ate logo, ate amanha" or something like that?


----------



## Outsider

_Até logo_ = see you later.
_Até amanhã_ = see you tomorrow.


----------



## Berri00

adeus!
de _a_ + Lat. _Deus_ (God)

adv. e interj.,  Deus fique contigo, Deus vá contigo!, etc. ; (God stay with you, God goes with you! expressing a wish)
s. m.,  
despedida; (farewell, word of farewell)
fim. (the end)

O facto de não se usar muito a palavra é mais por questões supersticiosas a meu ver que outra coisa. Pessoalmente, despeço-me frequentemente com "adeus"... mas este tópico é repost.

The fact the word "Adeus" isn't very often used in portuguese is because of supersticious believes/issues in my opinion. It's felt as a bad augury/harbinger/foresight and might give bad luck to the one you are saying goodbye to or even to yourself as it is felt as you won't see that person anymore forever.

Hope it cleared things out for you.


----------



## andre luis

Eu uso simplesmente "tchau".


----------



## coolbrowne

gwez1 said:


> Would a native speaker please comment on the most frequent and casual way of saying good bye? "ate logo, ate amanha" or something like that?


 
In Brazil definitely "tchau", which comes from the italian "ciao", even though the latter also means "hi" or "hello". Brazilians never use "tchau" in this sense.

In Portugal... well, I must defer to our distinguished Lusophones.


----------



## Berri00

Tchau também é muito usado em Portugal. Mas 'Adeus' apesar de também ser conotado como já foi dito, também se usa frequentemente aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Como já foi dito, realmente a palavra adeus possui uma conotação de tristeza aqui no Brasil. Lendo este "thread" lembrei-me de uma antiga canção que o Miltinho (ahem, que bandeira, hein !) cantava:
Adeus, Adeus, A D E U S, cinco letras que choram.... e por aí vai....


----------



## MOC

Berri00 said:


> Tchau também é muito usado em Portugal. Mas 'Adeus' apesar de também ser conotado como já foi dito, também se usa frequentemente aqui.


 
"Adeus" onde eu vivo é bastante dramático. E eu vivo em Portugal. No entanto a minha namorada que é lisboeta usa com total naturalidade como um "tchau". Não sei precisar onde é que se aplicam uns casos e outros, mas sei que se alguém me disser adeus quando eu estiver a sair, eu vou responder que "vou mas volto".


----------



## spielenschach

> "vou mas volto"


 
brincando...

Como quem diz: "até logo"
- Certo?


----------



## Berri00

MOC: sempre vivi em Lisboa e de facto aqui é frequente usar-se essa expressão como despedida, que é aliás o que em todo o rigor quer dizer.
Se não se usa ou é "dramático" o uso da expressão é por questões supersticiosas a meu como já escrevi em cima noutro post e terá a ver com o facto que quer também dizer "fim", ou "Deus vá contigo!" o que imagino numa cidade do interior o ressintam com mais intensidade,  por não quererem que seja "o fim" ou, pensando da perspectiva das mulheres que adoram os filhos, não desejarem já verem os filhos partirem de casa por exemplo... 
Teorias não faltam. Esta é a minha.


----------

